# Trek WSD pricing?



## RCK02 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi, going to sell my wifes 2005 Trek 1500 WSD but have no clue how much to ask for it. I doubt she has put 250 miles on it. She never got into it like I had hoped and now that we have a baby doesn't look like she ever will. Its completely stock, 9 speed 105 and in perfect condition. I appreciate the help.

Ryan


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

There's one on ebay for $800.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Trek-1500-WSD-2...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

You can get a new 07 Trek 1500 43 cm at Bike Line in Newark De right now for $550 and a new 07 1600 47 cm at Bike Line in Phila for $899. Don't know what the groupo is.

That is probably why the guy reneged on that ebay bid.


----------



## RCK02 (Sep 21, 2007)

Glad they're small sizes so I don't have to compete with them, those are some good deals. My wifes is a 54 cm. I was thinking $750-$800 would be fair price. Thank you for the info.


----------

